# heating



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone offer any info on different types of heating. We have a pellet burner down stairs and our builder says he can put in a system that will take the heat from this up into the attic and through into all the bedrooms upstairs through a venting system, I think it´s called a recuperation system. We have considered air conditioning with heating but my husband says we should make use of the " free heat" that comes from the pellet burner. Has anyone any experience of this system.:confused2:


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

weatherwatcher said:


> Can anyone offer any info on different types of heating. We have a pellet burner down stairs and our builder says he can put in a system that will take the heat from this up into the attic and through into all the bedrooms upstairs through a venting system, I think it´s called a recuperation system. We have considered air conditioning with heating but my husband says we should make use of the " free heat" that comes from the pellet burner. Has anyone any experience of this system.:confused2:


 Unlikely to be a recuperation system as these tend to be industrial and utilise the waste heat from industrial processes for heating by having heat exchangers in the exhaust gas flue to extract the heat. If you have a modern single room pellet heater the amount of waste energy exhausted in the flue won't be enough to heat a couple of extra rooms. A system traditionally used in Alpine houses uses ducting to waft heat from the "source room" where a wood stove (tile oven) is situated through other rooms then back to the "source room" these are now updated with slow quite running electric fans, this does mean the stove needs to produce more heat then for the extra rooms. The Air Con route over here is often set up with an air (or ground) sourced heat pump so in heating mode the heat is extracted from the air outside and released inside, these are efficient enough so consume only 20% of the energy compared to the amount of heating they produce.


----------

